# Kobo Question



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi all. I hope you are all doing well during these troubling times. I'm writing this post because I have a very specific question about Kobo ereaders...

A few questions actually but the first and main question is: does anyone know if I can order a Kobo ereader from the kobo website to be delivered to my house in the US and will I be able to just sign up with Kobo when it arrives (with my credit card), and be able to buy ebooks for it?? I ask this because I know Kobo is a Canadian company and I am unsure if it is completely supported in the US or even supported at all for that matter. It may sound like a stupid question but I really don't want to order it just to find out after the fact that I have no way of ordering ebooks for it. Thats my main concern but a few other questions I had are as follows:

1) does anyone here use kobo ereaders in addition to or instead of a kindle? If so what has your experience been with kobo and/or how does it compare to kindle? Do you recommend kobo?

2) how easy is it to setup and sign up for a kobo account in the US and are there additional steps that I should know about since it is a Canadian company? Will the price of the ebooks be in US dollars or Canadian? 

3) I hear Kobo has overdrive built in and integrated into its operating system. Will that work with a US library card to borrow ebooks? 

4) which kobo device, if any, do you recommend? I'm personally considering either the Libra H2O or the Forma which is older than the Libra but bigger and more high end I believe... 

5) I would appreciate any and all advice you all might have concerning kobo, kobo ereaders and the kobo ecosystem. 

I am currently using a Kindle Oasis 3 and a nook Glowlight Plus 7.8" from B&N. This Kobo would be in addition to those. It would not be replacing either of them but I take my reading very seriously and have been eyeing kobo for years without pulling the trigger on one. I also have to admit that with it being over a year without Amazon or B&N releasing a new high end model, I am itching for something new. Plus I love the asymmetrical design of the Oasis which carries over to the Libra and Forma and am very interested in trying it out. 

Thanks in advance for any input on this matter. All the best. Stay safe!


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, better late than never I guess. I am a LONG time Kindle reader and also have a Glowlight Plus that I read maybe once a year for a few minutes and a Kobo Aura One that I recently have started reading a lot, more than my Oasis even. I'm in Texas and kobo.com works fine for everything I've done.

My Aura One is discontinued. If I had to buy one today I would probably get the Forma. I'd like to have buttons although I don't care for the more square shape all the new ones seem to be going with. I really like the flexibility in adjusting the fonts, weighting, etc. on the Kobo.

I don't borrow from the library but I do believe as you mention that feature is in there and works fine.

The big difference I see is that Kobo offers a lot of books while Kindle offers a LOT of books. If you get a Kobo that works as well as mine I can't see you being unhappy with your decision.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks for the input! I never wound up getting a Kobo, but I'm now thinking on it again as the Forma's replacement was recently announced in addition to the new Libra. The Forma's replacement (Im pretty sure it's replacing the Forma anyway), is called the Kobo Sage. If I decide to go with a Kobo it will most likely be the Sage. It has an 8" Screen size, warm light, page turn buttons in asymmetrical design, and waterproofing. New to the Sage are stylus support, battery cover that magnetically attaches to the back and sleep/wake origami covers.

I'm hesitant though as I just got the new Kindle Paperwhite (Standard Edition) AND the new Nook Glowlight 4 which I am also loving!!! Both in the last 2 months!! If i get the Kobo Sage i will be seriously overdosing on new ereaders! That said, I'm very tempted by the Sage... I'll update this post with my final decision once I know. Thanks again for the advice and input!!


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I've heard the Sage doesn't have great battery life. I don't need the stylus so for me the Forma would be the choice and less expensive. Good luck with your decisions.


----------

